# Looking for someone to do a SFW RP with



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi. I'm looking for someone to RP with. I don't care about what it's about, as long as its SFW.


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 7, 2017)

*bumps thread*


----------



## Crimson_Mutant (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi! I've never really RP' D before but I'd be happy to try.


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 14, 2017)

Crimson_Mutant said:


> Hi! I've never really RP' D before but I'd be happy to try.


Don't worry, I haven't had a lot of practice, either. Let's try it! (Convo me whenever you're ready )


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi, maybe could I join in? (Even though I can understand that three might be too much).


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 14, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> Hi, maybe could I join in? (Even though I can understand that three might be too much).


Sure! Why not?


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 14, 2017)

So, where'd it be? Discord I uess? Or private conversation, if ever it allows for 3 person to talk?


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 14, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> So, where'd it be? Discord I uess? Or private conversation, if ever it allows for 3 person to talk?


I'm not sure. I'd need to make an account for discord.


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 14, 2017)

It doesn't even need downloading, though. It is possible, but you can still have it on your browser only, that's what I do since I'm a lazy man.


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 14, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> It doesn't even need downloading, though. It is possible, but you can still have it on your browser only, that's what I do since I'm a lazy man.


I know, I just don't use my main email for furry stuff. I'll make an acc and add you.


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 14, 2017)

Oh, yeah, I got it, I got it.


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 14, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> Oh, yeah, I got it, I got it.


So what's your username on Discord?


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 14, 2017)

Obviously that'll be in private that I will answer to you. ^^


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 14, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> Obviously that'll be in private that I will answer to you. ^^


Oh sorry whoops


----------



## Eraanthe (Nov 30, 2017)

*Waves* 
e.e


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Dec 1, 2017)

Eraanthe said:


> *Waves*
> e.e


*waves back*


----------



## modfox (Dec 1, 2017)

I RP on discord. if your interested tell me


----------



## Eraanthe (Dec 1, 2017)

My discord is Eraanthe#9770 if you're at all interested in some EDGY RP juejue. ^///^


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Dec 1, 2017)

modfox said:


> I RP on discord. if your interested tell me


Sure, I'm interested. You can DM me your username if you want.


----------

